

The Future of jQuery - davearel
https://tech.bellycard.com/blog/the-future-of-jquery/
My take on the jQuery&#x2F;Native debate. What do you think?
======
davearel
Discussion around the logistics of the actual implementation and architecture:
[https://gist.github.com/davearel/9254418](https://gist.github.com/davearel/9254418)

Migrated to:
[https://gist.github.com/tbranyen/9255362](https://gist.github.com/tbranyen/9255362)

